# What to do with 12W3v2 basket and motor assembly



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guy's I have a 12W3V2 basket and motor and am not sure what Recone kit would work with it.

I tried Jl Audio and they dont sell recone kits, I also tried a place online called crawdad speakers but they said they do not yet have a recone kit for that particular sub

Does anyone know off hand if any other assembly would work with that basket or if its worth even trying to sell to anyone??


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Fix My Speaker - LOUD Speaker Rebuilds, Repairs, and Supplies!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Would JL repair it if you sent it to them?

If not there is a cat that fixes drivers, he did a couple DIYMA's, it WILL NOT have the same properties as the JL but he may be worth looking for. Keep the cone/spider/VC for physical measurements.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

treetop beat me to it, that's the cat.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Fix My Speaker - LOUD Speaker Rebuilds, Repairs, and Supplies!


Dude you are the ****ing man...

I have been searching for a few weeks now and havent had any luck, It looks like that may be just what I need since it says they can do recone kits for almost any speaker.


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

Email: [email protected]
AIM: FixMySpeaker
Website: Fix My Speaker - LOUD Speaker Rebuilds, Repairs, and Supplies!
and facebook : Fix MySpeaker | Facebook
or davids personal facebook account at Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

chad said:


> Would JL repair it if you sent it to them?
> 
> If not there is a cat that fixes drivers, he did a couple DIYMA's, it WILL NOT have the same properties as the JL but he may be worth looking for. Keep the cone/spider/VC for physical measurements.


I wish I had the voice coil/cone and spyder but I asked the new guy at the shop to take the cone and everything out for me so I could keep the basket and he trashed it taking it out

Oh well live and learn, It was my fault I shoulda just done it myself but I was working on something at the time


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

He's the one I got the spider and voice coil from for that W7 I rebuilt.


----------

